# The old turkey hunter--joke



## D_Hunter (Aug 22, 2004)

I know this should go in the "sound-off" forum, but just seemed right this time of year!! 

Sorry admin's......

*********************************************************

An 80-year-old man went to the doctor for a check-up and the doctor was amazed at what good shape the guy was in. 

The doctor asked, To what do you attribute your good health? 

The old timer said, Im a turkey hunter and thats why Im in such good shape. Im up well before daylight and out chasing turkeys up and down the mountains. 

The doctor said, Well, Im sure that helps, but theres got to be more to it. How old was your dad when he died? 

The old timer said, Who said my dads dead? 

The doctor said, You mean youre 80 years old and your dads still alive? How old is he? 

The old timer said, Hes 100 years old and, in fact, he hunted turkey with me this morning, and thats why hes still alive... hes a turkey hunter. 

The doctor said, Well, thats great, but Im sure theres more to it. How about your dads dad? How old was he when he died? 

The old timer said, Who said my grandpas dead? 

The doctor said, You mean youre 80 years old and your grandfathers still living! How old is he? 

The old timer said, Hes 118 years old. 

The doctor was getting frustrated at this point and said, I guess he went turkey hunting with you this morning too? 

The old timer said, No... Grandpa couldnt go this morning because he got married. 

The Doctor said in amazement, Got married! Why would a 118-year-old guy want to get married? 

The old timer said, Who said he wanted to?


----------



## turkeyhunter10ga (Feb 23, 2005)

LOL good one:yikes: :lol:


----------

